# bazooka vs compound tube



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Alright guys I'm purchasing a new tapepro bazooka in 3 weeks time, I already have the tapetech but I like to have at least 2 of every tool just in case. I also have the mudrunner but have been looking into compound tubes for doing external corners and the cornice head looks pretty cool too. My question is, am I just being a tool whore if I buy a compound tube when I have these other tools? Also can I do externals with a mudrunner and tapepro applicator head?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Brendon, there is a Tape-Pro zooka on ebay at the moment. It looks to have low milage. 
A compound tube is great for externals, especially for mud set beads. I have a mud runner and it won't push mud thick enough for externals. I have not had much sucsess with cornice aplicator, gone back to loading by hand.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

yes you ARE a tool whore and you can use the mudrunner for everything you want but be careful with setup time of mud

PS for your needs get CP tube


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I have not had much sucsess with cornice aplicator, gone back to loading by hand.


never used 1 but curious what was the problem ?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Hi Brendon, there is a Tape-Pro zooka on ebay at the moment. It looks to have low milage.


is this 1 ? http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/plasteri...kt=4&clkid=6425370677273241317&_qi=RTM1714243


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hell yes get a CP tube, They are great and cost little. Your not a tool whore yet, Trust me.

Yes you can do externals with runner and external head and you might be surprised what a flat L trim mudhead on a mudrunner or cp tube can do as well if you get negative detail trims to install.

I love my cornice heads on the cp, No way would I be without one now they are fantastic.

Funny how what works for one not so good for others, Its all job dependant at the end of the day isn't it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> is this 1 ? http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/plasteri...kt=4&clkid=6425370677273241317&_qi=RTM1714243


Yes:yes::yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> never used 1 but curious what was the problem ?


To many gaps.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> To many gaps.


Wow? Wasn't expecting you to say that Gaz, I use 90min gib cove bond, Mixed runny, Its flows well and slips along great with no gaps at all, Wipe downs very even and next to no back filling needed apart from the mitres. Sometimes an air pocket pops out but just back track and that's sorted.

Must be your mud, 60min csr mixed to thick or starts off runny then thickens to much?


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm trying to convince my boss to stop using metal beads but his main concern with using trim text or no coat is if the wall is bowed on the exy will these beads follow the wall when using the roller or will they make there own straight line. We mainly work with metal studs so when inexperienced hangers screw the board on they do not hold the studs so we have alot of problems with external corners.any feed back from you guys would be welcome


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

brendon said:


> Alright guys I'm purchasing a new tapepro bazooka in 3 weeks time, I already have the tapetech but I like to have at least 2 of every tool just in case. I also have the mudrunner but have been looking into compound tubes for doing external corners and the cornice head looks pretty cool too. My question is, am I just being a tool whore if I buy a compound tube when I have these other tools? Also can I do externals with a mudrunner and tapepro applicator head?


I have both Mudrunner and compound tube. The Mudrunner sits, while the cp tube goes with me everywhere. Just how things best work - for me.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally got a compound tube, had a job with a few rooms of cornice so bit the bullet and got a tapepro with a 55mm cornice head and I am rapt with it. Did 20 lengths in 1 go and got a really clean finish. We have just started using mudset beads at work so andrew from wallboard tools in Melbourne was kind enough to lend me a few different applicator heads to try out and and a tapepro 600mm compound tube. Very impressed with the manta ray and flat bead heads with the various mudset beads and the short tube is awesome so looks like I have a big spend coming soon. Also anybody looking for cheap tapetech tools call intex they are clearing it all out, I got an external,internal and obtuse mudheads for $80 each and a 4inch utility box with handle adapter for $230. They had about 20 mudrunners in stock so should be able to score 1 cheap


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

brendon said:


> I'm trying to convince my boss to stop using metal beads but his main concern with using trim text or no coat is if the wall is bowed on the exy will these beads follow the wall when using the roller or will they make there own straight line. We mainly work with metal studs so when inexperienced hangers screw the board on they do not hold the studs so we have alot of problems with external corners.any feed back from you guys would be welcome


Plastic follows everythding mate dont get me wrong will fix a bit but plastic only shines with dead straightness of dead straight walls


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> Plastic follows everythding mate dont get me wrong will fix a bit but plastic only shines with dead straightness of dead straight walls


I have been using more and more TT beads lately!
I use the mudset and they r very straight even with the chit boarders over here!:thumbsup:
Yea they need checked and filled but I have had more issues with paper bead that's for sure!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> I have been using more and more TT beads lately!
> I use the mudset and they r very straight even with the chit boarders over here!
> Yea they need checked and filled but I have had more issues with paper bead that's for sure!!


Which paper bead do you use? Metal or vinyl?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Which paper bead do you use? Metal or vinyl?


Sheetrock metal!!
Not often but I have seen it do some funky chit if there is some movement!!
My fathers house has them all offering to crack round 2 skylight things!! The metal looks like it's getting pushed out but they r not slack or bos!
Rest of the house was done with TT beads that Joe sent me and it's perfect!:thumbsup:


----------



## AaronFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

cazna said:


> Hell yes get a CP tube, They are great and cost little. Your not a tool whore yet, Trust me.
> 
> Yes you can do externals with runner and external head and you might be surprised what a flat L trim mudhead on a mudrunner or cp tube can do as well if you get negative detail trims to install.
> 
> ...


I second this!

AaronFalls44- Idaho Carpet
www.idahocarpetandrestoration.com


----------

